
To compete in sewage water, Rio Olympians turn to antimicrobial clothes - rosstex
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/to-compete-in-sewage-water-rio-olympians-turn-to-antimicrobial-clothes/
======
marcosvpj
As a brazilian this makes me sad and amused at the same time.

